# Question a schwinn whizzer



## bbslamjam (Sep 2, 2010)

HI i JUST BOUGHT A SCHWINN WHIZZER THE FRAME HAS A3236 ON BOTTOM AND THE WHIZZER MOTOR SAYS J23332 ON IT  HAS NOTCHED OUT ON REAR FENDER AND  CRIMPED BOTTOM AND TOP RAIL ON FRAME IT HAS A FRONT DRUM BRAKE AND SAYS ARNOLD SCHWINN HAS EXTRA LARGE SPOKES AND A BENDIZ REAR HUB NOT A SKIP TOOTH ALSO HAS EMBOSSED TACK AND EXTRA LARGE SEAT ON IT. DOES ANY BODY KNOW THE YEAR OF THE FRAME AND THE WHIZZER MOTOR.  ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT THANKS


----------



## mason_man (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi not sure about the frame could be 507 or WZ.Motor is a model J 1948-1949 there is a book called A New History of WHIZZER 1939-1965 by Willard Larson that has lots of info and pics of the older whizzers and newer ones.his address is P.O.B.338,Isanti,MN.55040,price of book is 24.95.Ray


----------

